# Quel est la différence entre un disque durs IDE et SATA ?



## Benaissa (19 Juillet 2009)

Bonjour à tous,

Lorsque j'avais changé des boîtiers externes, on m'avait posé la question si c'était en version IDE ou SATA, une fois que les vendeurs ont vu mes 2 disques durs, ils étaient en IDE.

_Ma question est : Quel est la différence entre un disque durs IDE et SATA ?_

Sachant que je vais bientôt avoir un iMac, d'ici pas longtemps, donc quels sont les caractéristiques  au niveau :

- Vitesse

- Qualité

Parce que bon, je ne sais pas quels sont les meilleurs, que ce soit dans l'efficacité et la durabilités entre l'IDE et le SATA.


----------



## pickwick (20 Juillet 2009)

SATA et IDE sont deux types d'interface de connexion de disques durs.
Les plus récemment sortis sont les SATA. Les modèles IDE sont en voie de disparition car tous les PC et macs actuels utilisent cette interface de connexion.
Donc : 
- si vous disposez d'un vieux boitier externe en interface IDE, il faut trouver un disque IDE pour mettre dedans 
- si par contre vous avez une machine récente, il y a toutes les chances de le disque interne soit en SATA
- si vous achetez un boitier de disque externe aujourd'hui, le vendeur vous vendra certainement un boitier SATA, mais vous précisera que vous devez y mettre aussi un disque SATA-
C'est tout...


----------

